# Triton Router Height Slipping



## GC88 (Jan 20, 2016)

I needs some help. I was trying to plane a large slab in a sled and could get about half way done and the bit would drop. Every time it dropped I would to start over. My bit was tight and I had the lock on the height adjustment. What could be the cause of my height loss. It seems to me like the router height adjustment was slipping. Has anyone had this problem?


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I wore my Triton collet out and had the same difficulty. I probably overtightened it constantly. I installed a muscle chuck collet


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Is it the bit is dropping or the plunge lock not holding...?


----------



## katabrontes (Nov 12, 2014)

I have been using a Triton for a couple of years now and I haven't had this problem so far. I use the standard chuck. I have mostly been routing MDF boards for skirting and architrave and run about 4-8 3M boards through each time in two or three passes with the boards on a tilt.

I set the bit height using an electronic height setting gauge and then lock up firmly. I also use a no clearance fence and make sure the outfeed board is held back against the tilted "fence" (some debate about whether it is actually a fence or not as it traps the board against the actual fence and only acts as a template to maintain the correct tilt).


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Clean the collet and the bit (shank in particular with any standard blade cleaner. If all bits slip, replace the collet. Drop a half inch rubber grommet into the collet so you can bottom out the bit on the grommet, then tighten without cinching it hard. It's difficult to imagine anything wrong with the bearings at this point. Any excessive vibration, or at least more than you remember from when it was new? Use some compressed air to blow it out in case sawdust has gotten in. Contact the company if the problem continues after trying the above. I think the Muscle Chuck is a good idea, but I don't have one yet for my Triton.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

GC88 (of course, a first name would be better)...

*If your plunge lock is slipping* it may be that it does not travel sufficiently to lock the plunge. If that is the case, tighten the lever, remove the screw in the center, pull off the lever (while it is still tight), back it off a notch, push it back on and reinstall the screw...this will give you some additional torqueing room...

On the other hand...

*If the bit is slipping*, disassemble the collet from spindle, clean thoroughly, inspect the collet for any damage (burrs, piece of sawdust, knicks, etc...). Check the spindle taper and look for any damage...use the edge of your fingernail and run it around the taper in case the collet has marked it and left a dimple. This happened with mine where the collet, when squeezed, took a bite out of the taper and left a little dimple. The collet would not go past this point to tighten the bit and would slip. Once I fixed the dimple it became obvious (sight and feel, that the collet squeezed a bit more and never again had the problem. The probable cause might have been tightening the collet without a bit...

*If neither of these* are the case, contact Triton service for better directions...

After you have fixed the problem and you still WANT a Musclechuck, different story. I consider it a nice to have, don't have it, and should not be used to fix a problem. Get to the root of the problem first...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...forgot to add image...


----------



## GC88 (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks for all the advice. I don't have time to try it at the moment but I will get back and post when I can try some of the suggestions.


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

Sorry GC, but I'm having trouble interpreting your issue. Are you using the router in a table or out? When you say the bit 'drops' do you mean that the depth of cut increases or decreases? Nick's advice above should cover both cases.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

